
Fundamentals and Experiments of Line Scan Camera (2011) - mkempe
http://elm-chan.org/works/lcam/report.html
======
throwwit
Wow... I was just thinking about this recently and how it could be embedded
into the bezel of a phone for SLR-level quality.

